# Problema con Puente H



## BORISMORPHEUS (Mar 20, 2010)

Hola gente Forista, tengo problema con un puente h que hice no se que me puede estar fallando, es para un motor de 24v 4A aprox, a ver si alguien me puede dar una idea.. este consta de 1 relee doble inversor q lo manda una señal de 3.3v y un mosfet irf530 en el negativo que le da el PWM del motor a este le viene una señal de +5, el problema que tengo es que cuando le doy señal al irf anda, pero cuando le doy contacto al relee y al irf para que invierta la marcha no me anda y se me calienta el mosfet... espero que alguien me pueda dar una manos...
mis conocimientos sobre electrónica son básicos..

este es mi diseño


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 20, 2010)

en principio me imagino que esperas hasta que el motor se detenga antes de invertir el sentido de giro no?
los contactos del relé están mal... uno de los dos interruptores debe invertir 24v y 0 v


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Mar 20, 2010)

hola, conecta el rele como esta en la imagen que adjunto.
Saludos


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 20, 2010)

a eso me referia jeje 
otra cosa... esto no es en esencia un puente H...
el verdadero puente H es mejor solución que el circuito con inversión de giro por relé que vos posteaste.
saludos


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Mar 20, 2010)

pablofunes90 dijo:


> a eso me referia jeje
> otra cosa... esto no es en esencia un puente H...
> el verdadero puente H es mejor solución que el circuito con inversión de giro por relé que vos posteaste.
> saludos



una imagen vale mas que mil palabras 
Un puente H significa mas componentes bastante grandes (4A), mas grande la placa y un poco de caida de tensión que afecta al motor, con el relé se aprovechan los 24V por completo. Si @BORISMORPHEUS nos dice para que es quizá le podemos decir si le conviene el puente H o no.
Pero como dice @pablofunes90 , no es un puente H.
Saludos


----------



## BORISMORPHEUS (Mar 20, 2010)

Muchas Gracias desde ya, si tienen razon en el tema de que el relee esta mal conectado me confundi cuando lo pase..., y como uds bien dicen no es un puente h, es para la traccion de una cortadora de cesped q estoy reformando, y los motores que consegui son de 24v 4A aprox en el uso... con esta placa solo queria lograr con el relee dar el sentido de giro y con el mosfet el pwm, porq mi experiencias con los verdaderos puentes h fue mala... como soy estudiante, ya me toy quedando sin money...


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 20, 2010)

aaa mira vos.. y la cortadora iria en un sentido y desp en otro??? no le veo utilidad.. mas detalles please!


----------



## BORISMORPHEUS (Mar 20, 2010)

es para ir para adelante, atrás y dar los giros, tiene un sistema muy parecido al de las orugas, y estos motores accionarían a las ruedas q le da movilidad a la maquina...


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 20, 2010)

que bueno che quiero una cortadora de esas!!!


----------



## hericlark (Nov 14, 2010)

hola amigos una duda yo quiero hacer algo parecido quiero hacer un puente H para un motor de 12 v, es para abrir una puerta lo que quiero es que con un boton pulsador al presionarlo gire el motor y se empiece a abrir la puerta y al llegar a su tope esta active un switch o pulsador osea un final de carrera y que el motor deje de girar pero que al volver a presionar el boton pulsador me invierta la polaridad del motor y lo haga girar en sentido contrario hasta que se cierre la puerta, creo que ahi llevaria otro final de carrera.

como podria hacer esto para que cada vez que presione el boton se abra o se cierre la puerta, me podrian indicar con algun diagrama del circuito que necesitaria hacer.


----------

